# What does the future hold for Wildlife photographers ?



## coreyhkh (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello all I have been wondering as of late that everyone seems to be on the full frame band wagon, I see the benefit to them but for wildlife crop is still better, I am wondering is canon going to make a new better crop camera to replace the 7D and 1Dmk4 as there seems to be a big hole in the market right now. 

It seems odd that that canon does not have a camera that can focus at F8 I was thinking this probably wont last long as they just redesigned there 2x extender I am sure that cost them a bit in [email protected] and doubt they would do that if they where not going to have a camera that would work with it in the future. 

On another note with regard to image processors do they help lower noise in raw files or does that only apply to jpegs when canon says the DIGIC 5+ has 20% lower noise ect. 


Thanks 
Corey


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am hoping for a 7D II that addresses the 7D's issues (not knocking the camera, i own one, but it has a few drawbacks), and releases the big mp FF body. Those would be my two new bodies to cover all photographic situations. Here's to hoping.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2012)

Canon is 'looking out' for FF wildlife shooters - they released new 500/600 mm lenses, which are great for wildlife shooting on FF (and make Canon a tidy amount of money, too).


----------



## Jim K (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope that there will be a 7D II that will be a lot closer to the 1D IV in performance but not in Price.

My 5D3 is doing well in close avian work over at Gatorland's rookery but with the 500+1.4 on it's shorter than the 500 alone on a 7D. 

The 7D is OK but I would like something better. But I didn't have the money for a pair of 1D4s.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 16, 2012)

whatever the crop body is , it will need to produce convincingly better iq than cropping a FF to the same fov. in other words better than todays 7d vs cropping a 5d3 image in post from what ive seen posted anyway


----------



## Greatland (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally as an owner of both a MK IV and a 1Dx I think that the future is now and the 1Dx is unsurpassed....this camera is unbelievable!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

With Art Morris, a big Canon maker of Light touting the Kenko 1.4X TC and its ability to AF with the 800mm f/5.6, we are goiing to see something happen. This has to be a huge embarassment for Canon to have their guy suggesting a Kenko TC.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Sep 16, 2012)

coreyhkh said:


> It seems odd that that canon does not have a camera that can focus at F8 I was thinking this probably wont last long as they just redesigned there 2x extender I am sure that cost them a bit in [email protected] and doubt they would do that if they where not going to have a camera that would work with it in the future.



The 2x TC still works with faster lenses such as the 70-200mm f/2.8 L, 300mm f/2.8 L and 400mm f/2.8 L. Having said that, it does seem like a step backwards to launch a new top of the line pro camera that can't do f/8 when the previous models could. I would guess they felt they had to release the 1DX as it was in time for the Olympics, but it is still not clear if they will be able to add this capability to the cameras they have already sold.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2012)

Bug bites. Sunburn. Occasional maulings.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 16, 2012)

Wildlife photography isn't just about long lenses. Putting aside the differences in image quality between crop and full frame, you will get better quality shots on a 500 mm than an 800 mm on a regular basis, due to presence of atmospheric pollutants. Then you have the added effect of extenders, especially the 2x, not just on image quality, but also AF speed. In perfect conditions, it will be the sensor and glass that will be the determining factor on IQ, but those days are limited. Even the slightest bit of moisture in the air has an effect, so you need to be as close as possible to reduce that. It then comes down to field craft, so that you can get closer to the subject without disturbing it. Obviously there are times when that isn't possible (either the terrain prevents it or the subject is especially sensitive), but otherwise, a shorter lens is often preferable. Also, something that tends to be more advanced in Europe than the US, is showing the animal in its natural habitat and there are more and more wildlife photographers using short telephoto or even wideangle lenses. If you can't get close enough, think about how else you might be able to display the subject.


----------



## Mick (Sep 16, 2012)

A well explained point by Kernauk. Theres much debate about this camera, that camera, lens combo etc. Atomospheric conditions puts hugh limitations on the ability to take those clean shots. Its even worse when i go to race tracks, the heat haze can be awfull, unless you get closer which can be impossible. Ill try to get as close as possible, use as short a focal length as possible. Sometimes it may be just a head or body shot, other times a shot in the enviroment. What ive done is to have a conbination of camera bodies, 1ds3 1d4 and 7d. A set of lens's from 70-200, 70-300, 500 and plan where im going what im doing etc. I guess theres no easy answer unless you know what and where youre going to shoot, perhaps a hide you know well. Take the minimum needed and hope you've taken the right gear. Unless youre built like a weight lifter and take the lot.lol. My preferred combo is 70-200 70-300 and the 500 and 1d4. When i need length the full frame is just too short.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if the upcoming EF 200-400L is a semi-answer on the way Canon is heading in terms of wildlife photography? The way they include the 1.4X in the lens is somehow compensating for the loss of the crop factor as the mainstream bodies go full-frame, perhaps?

Maybe one day we will see a 500mm with an internal 1.4x...


----------

